# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Sisters' Chronicles OOC

## Valmark

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulhu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*

D&D 5e

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*

Gestalt, homebrewed.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*

One player. That's you Valmark Xihirli. Yes I'm shamelessly copying and editing the one from the first Ooc.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*

Here, it's comfy.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*

1st level, milestone leveling

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*

Starting wealth as per background/rolling.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*

Characters are already made so I don't think this matters. Still, the reply would be 'Propose and I'll check it out and then tell you'.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*

Every officially published race is fair game. Except for <weird thing to ban>. You can be anything except <weird thing to ban>. 

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*

28 Point Buy. My Your staple. 

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*

Still haven't decided how much alignment as a force will matter (for example being Good) but it'll nonetheless be taken into consideration. Obviously alignment as morality (for example being good) matters.

No restrictions.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*

Ask first if you wanna multiclass. I don't think you'll need it.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*

Roll here!

*13. Are there any homebrew or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*

Plane-hopping will introduce variant/new rules because of different physics. 

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*

A few lines to cover the age gap between the end of the previous campaign and this is fine, more is neat. 1st level so I don't expect big stuff.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*

There will be negotiations, combat, and some puzzles. I do not expect that you will be able to kill anything evil that I put near you. There are multiple actors on the world enacting their plans and you're not necessarily equipped to handle all of them right out the gate. 

I don't trust my ability to make puzzle so keep your expectations on those low. Aside from that, this should be applicable as well.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*

Essentially anything before Tasha is fine, Tasha and other sources are judged on the specific thing you wanna use.


Add links to the sheets, pick colors. Something that isn't hard to read on white and possibly not similar colors for the two characters (color-blindness).

IC Thread

IC Thread 2

IC Thread 3

----------


## Xihirli

Well, since my NPCs won't be in this, I'm thinking that Boots will *have mommy's color* and Alifa will *have daddy's.*

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! (1d20+5)[*18*] THROW YOUR JAVELIN

Alifa! Help! (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*16*] insight

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+0)[*1*] you got this Boots

----------


## Xihirli

This could be the most important roll of the campaign. (1d20+5)[*13*] persuasion

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*21*]+(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*20*] Alifa 
(1d20)[*7*] Boots

----------


## Valmark

I think Ethrindae will PRIMAL SAVAGERY one since she's giving Boots the time to get off.

(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Boots: (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

Horses

(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Dismount and cut a bitch! (1d20+5)[*11*] + (1d4)[*4*]; (1d10+3)[*10*]

Alifa! Finish off the other one! (1d20+5)[*10*] + (1d4)[*2*]; (1d10)[*6*]+(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Valmark

I will need a Wis save from each sister.

Ethrindae (1d20+5)[*9*]+(1d4)[*4*]
Horse (1d20)[*13*]

One will attack Boots, one will attack Alifa.

(1d20+4)[*8*] (1d4+2)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*10*] adv. (1d20+4)[*9*] (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa!
(1d20+4)[*17*] WIS 
(1d20+4)[*5*] perception
(5d8)[*23*] sleep

Boots! (1d20+2)[*14*] WIS 
(1d20)[*14*] perception

----------


## Valmark

To hit (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

I mean... I think Boots is. gonna hit it. (1d20+5)[*19*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Krenshars

One on Boots (1d20+4)[*18*] (1d4+2)[*6*]
Sleep doesn't allow further saves so Alifa's good
On Ethrindae (1d20+4)[*19*] adv. (1d20+4)[*6*] (1d4+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*24*] adv. (1d20+4)[*21*] (1d4+2)[*4*]
On her summon  (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alright
Concentration on Bless (1d20+2)[*22*]+(1d4)[*4*]
Strength save (1d20+3)[*7*]+(1d4)[*4*] if I still have Bless

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Ethrindae (1d4)[*2*]

She needs to make two Concentration saves
(1d20-1)[*8*]+(1d4)[*3*]
(1d20-1)[*3*]+(1d4)[*2*]

And two strenght saves
(1d20)[*6*]+(1d4)[*2*]
(1d20)[*3*]+(1d4)[*3*]

Her summon needs to make a strenght save as well unless she fails her Concentration
(1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

(5d8)[*21*] let's put the two doggos fighting Ethrindae to bed, shall we? 
Come on, average or better does it.

----------


## Xihirli

Come on, Boots! (1d20+5)[*6*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*10*] and (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*21*] Alifa Insight

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*21*] survival (1d4)[*1*] and Tilly help (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*23*] and (1d4)[*1*] athletics

----------


## Xihirli

Alright let's touch this old man (1d20+5)[*7*] come on don't fail me now rolls

----------


## Valmark

I'm really sorry for having to do this.

(1d20+6)[*23*] (1d6+4)[*8*]
(1d20+6)[*24*] (1d6+4)[*9*]

Every hit is a DC 15 Con save

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*8*][*17*](25) both +2

----------


## Xihirli

Change of target! Hit the crystal! 
(1d20+5)[*18*]; (1d10+3)[*4*] and (2d8)[*3*] SMIIIIIITE

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*16*] athletics.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*17*] is she

----------


## Xihirli

If I have any inspiration I'd like to use it now. (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*24*] nature

----------


## Valmark

Alifa shall attack the flowerbed.
(1d20+5)[*8*]+(1d4)[*4*]
(1d10+3)[*4*]+(1d6)[*2*]

Ethrindae will... Mmm... Let's not leave Boots as the only melee.
(1d20+5)[*15*] adv. (1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d8+6)[*11*]

The elemental will hurt Boots unless the panther spirit crits.
(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d8+3)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*6*] (1d8+3)[*6*]

Panther Spirit and Boots need to make Con saves. Tecnically the Spirit needs to make two, but the corruption will not actually stick around once its unsummoned.
(1d20+2)[*15*] Boots
(1d20+3)[*23*] Panther

----------


## Valmark

And you were worried about fighting an elemental.

Ethrindae! Your summon gets opportunity attacked!
(1d20+5)[*12*]1d8+3[/roll]
Cannot be killed by it yet so- Corruptive Pollen!
Wis save (1d20+2)[*3*] to halve (3d8)[*18*] necrotic damage

You will... Mmm... Well, start healing/empowering Boots because if she dies you will go down so fast that you won't even realize it (1d6)[*2*]

Lastly, you do have AoEs so Ice Knife the flowerbed.
(1d20+5)[*15*] (1d10)[*7*]
Flowerbed automatically fails Dex saves because it cannot move meaningfully so (2d6)[*2*] cold damage.

Elemental! Boots is the source of all your pain.
(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d8+3)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*25*] (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Boots (1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

No fair I havent gotten a crit yet

(3d20)[*8*][*10*][*20*](38) (3d4)[*4*][*1*][*3*](8) concentration, constitution, concentration in that order all +2

----------


## Valmark

Alright, first things first, your summon. It can tecnically survive.

(1d20+2)[*5*] to halve (3d8)[*12*]

Ethrindae! Mmm... You can't use Ice Knife without hurting Boots so Firebolt! And Healing Word on Boots!

(1d20+5)[*9*]+(1d4)[*3*]
(1d8)[*2*] you basically just need to hit.

(2d4+3)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20)[*20*] Boots
(1d20+2)[*19*] +(1d4)[*2*] Alifa

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*6*]/(1d20+2)[*22*] + (1d4)[*2*] Boots

(1d20+2)[*4*]/(1d20+2)[*9*] + (1d4)[*2*] Alifa

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*20*]/(1d20+2)[*18*] + (1d4)[*1*] Boots 2

(1d20+2)[*20*]/(1d20+2)[*9*] + (1d4)[*1*] Alifa 2

----------


## Valmark

Wow they have ****ty to-hit bonuses.

(1d20+3)[*20*] (2d4+1)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*4*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+3)[*14*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*21*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+3)[*4*] (2d4+1)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*20*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+3)[*4*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*13*] (1d4+1)[*4*]

More harpies (3d20)[*12*][*3*][*2*](17)+1

----------


## Xihirli

Alright T. Sex! Two attacks!
(1d20+5)[*24*]+(1d4)[*4*]; (1d8+6)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]+(1d4)[*3*]; (1d8+6)[*12*]

Boots! Concentration and swing!
(1d20+2)[*21*]+(1d4)[*2*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]+(1d4)[*1*]; [roll]1d8+3[roll] slashing and (2d8)[*7*] SMITE

Alifa... harder. Lets EB and retreat some. 

(1d20+5)[*17*]+(1d4)[*1*]; [roll]1d10+3[roll]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d8+3)[*4*] and (1d10+3)[*8*] for those damage dice

----------


## Valmark

And Alifa takes the first kill

T.Sex moves 50 feet to the middle which means it's too far from any harpy to attack

(1d20+3)[*22*] (2d4+1)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*18*] (2d4+1)[*7*]

(1d20+3)[*20*] (2d4+1)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*11*] (2d4+1)[*4*]

(1d20+3)[*12*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*20*] (2d4+1)[*5*]

They will first attack Tilly because she looks soft and plump and because Boots is apparently tough as hell

The other three harpies will sing to Alifa and close in on her, I believe. Three Wis saves from Alifa please (with advantage, charme effect).

----------


## Xihirli

(3d20)[*7*][*16*][*16*](39) all +4 (3d4)[*2*][*2*][*2*](6)

----------


## Xihirli

Athletics (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+3)[*4*] 
(1d20+3)[*5*] 

(1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d20+3)[*12*]

These attacks have advantage

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*12*] insight

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Stand up and kill one! (1d20+5)[*8*]+(1d4)[*3*]; (1d8+3)[*4*]+(2d8)[*6*] SMITE 
Alifa! It's time for MURDER (1d20+5)[*22*]+(1d4)[*4*]; (1d10+3)[*11*]
T. SEX IN THE HOUSE! (1d20+5)[*22*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d8+6)[*13*]

----------


## Valmark

Yeah I had no doubt it would go this way. The Queen's not the target demographic of Boots' calling.

Counter Intimidation because the Queen does not rule through nice words (1d20+5)[*21*] less charisma, better proficiency

----------


## Valmark

??? will take the chance to attack.

(1d20+5)[*19*] adv. (1d20+5)[*18*]
(1d8+3)[*9*]+(3d6)[*8*]

Harpy on Boots! The only remaining one
(1d20+3)[*8*] (2d4+1)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*16*] (1d4+1)[*2*]

Harpies on Alifa
(1d20+3)[*12*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*5*] (1d4+1)[*2*]

(1d20+3)[*11*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*21*] (1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*8*] (2d4+1)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*12*] (1d4+1)[*3*]

I believe the Queen will end T.Sex and then go after ???
(1d20+7)[*25*] (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+7)[*12*] (1d6+4)[*10*]
(1d20+7)[*23*] (1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Wait it's only two sneak attack dice (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Queen
(1d20+7)[*18*] (1d6+4)[*7*]
(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+7)[*23*] (1d6+4)[*6*]

Harpy on Boots
(1d20+3)[*10*] (2d4+1)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*5*] (1d4+1)[*2*]

Harpies on Alifa
(1d20+3)[*7*] (2d4+1)[*6*]
(1d20+3)[*4*] (1d4+1)[*3*]

(1d20+3)[*21*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*7*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

(1d20+3)[*21*] (2d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*22*] (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

Yeah ??? Was never in any danger.

(1d20+5)[*24*] (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Let's see how often will I forget sneak attack dice.
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa concentration: (3d20)[*14*][*2*][*2*](18) all +5 and (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

So I need a 3 on two of these bless d4s. (2d4)[*3*][*4*](7) I believe in me so hard right now.

----------


## Xihirli

Wuks see if you crit (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Queen! You still alive. You probably won't be able to kill Wuks but you also can't run away.
(1d20+7)[*12*] (1d6+4)[*6*]
(1d20+7)[*16*] (1d6+4)[*7*]
(1d20+7)[*8*] (1d6+4)[*9*]

???
(1d20+5)[*23*] (1d8+3)[*5*]
(1d20+5)[*11*] (1d6+3)[*5*]
The first that hits also deals (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

I will be randomizing the spells he can give out at the moment.

Level 1
(11d62)[*10*][*30*][*29*][*35*][*48*][*34*][*29*][*60*][*41*][*18*][*42*](376)

Level 2
(7d61)[*54*][*41*][*50*][*48*][*24*][*3*][*44*](264)

----------


## Valmark

Alright a scroll of Hellish Rebuke makes no sense, let me reroll that (1d62)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*22*] INTIMIDATION

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20)[*7*] plus 0
Come on Boots

----------


## Valmark

Forgot the advantage (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Valmark

Strenght save (1d20+5)[*18*] adv. (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+5)[*22*] adv. (1d20+5)[*19*] (1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*18*] adv. (1d20+5)[*8*] (1d6+5)[*10*]

Barbarians, so simple.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+3)[*16*]/(1d20+3)[*20*]; (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Valmark

Con saves

(3d20)[*7*][*4*][*16*](27)+2
(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

SHATTER! (3d8)[*9*] thunder damage, CON 13 to halve.

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Kill the archer! (1d20+5)[*9*]; (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Wow, Boots. Alifa! Kill the Archer! (1d20+5)[*21*]; (1d10+3)[*8*] 

Boots, if she hits attack one of the others who failed their save. (1d20+5)[*21*]; (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

First one without Pack Tactics, second one with it because Boots closes into melee. 

(1d20+5)[*7*]; (1d8+6)[*9*]
(1d20+5)[*24*]/(1d20+5)[*21*]; (1d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

Two more melee bandits (2d20)[*1*][*20*](21)+1

----------


## Valmark

Critting 1d10[/roll]

----------


## Valmark

...blah blah

(1d10)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Sleep! (5d8)[*22*]
Wuks! (1d20+5)[*12*]; (1d8+6)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Initiatives right (3d10)[*10*][*9*][*2*](21) first two have been slept

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*22*]; (1d8+3)[*9*] SMITE (2d8)[*5*] come onnnnn

----------


## Valmark

Initiatives (4d20)[*23*] first two have 0, latter have +1

Con saves from Shatter
(4d20)[*10*][*4*][*9*][*18*](41) with +2
(1d20)[*10*]
(2d20)[*6*] with +1

----------


## Xihirli

(3d8)[*10*] shatter on specifically the new 4 people so Boots and Tilly do not need to roll saves

----------


## Valmark

I repeat, initiatives (4d20)[*11*][*19*][*3*][*19*](52)

----------


## Xihirli

Wuks is always attacking, so (1d20+5)[*10*]; (1d8+6)[*12*] on one of the guys who is still up

----------


## Valmark

Kathleyîënis' initiative got ****ed (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh right, Cad. Persuasion with Kat's help.

(1d20+4)[*11*] adv. (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

Agronn makes two attacks on everybody within range and has advantage on anybody who hasn't acted yet

Boots
(1d20+8)[*22*] adv. (1d20+8)[*19*]
(1d20+8)[*9*] adv. (1d20+8)[*21*]
(1d6+4)[*6*]
(1d6+4)[*9*]

Tilly
(1d20+8)[*25*] adv. (1d20+8)[*15*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] adv. (1d20+8)[*22*] I was forgetting that this is a continuation of the combat
(1d6+4)[*9*]
(1d6+4)[*5*]

Wuks
(1d20+8)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*18*]
(1d6+4)[*8*]
(1d6+4)[*5*]

Venoworg will charge at Alifa, even if that doesn't give him pack tactics
(1d20+7)[*23*]
(1d8+4)[*10*]+(1d8)[*4*] poison

Last melee bandit I think will attack whoever of the animals hasn't died, or Boots
(1d20+4)[*6*] (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa! Strength! (1d20-1)[*11*]
Alifa! Con! (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*6*]; (1d8+5)[*10*] boots knock out the last leftover bandit

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*10*] BOOMING BLADE (1d8+3)[*11*] and (1d8)[*1*] thunder if he keeps going

----------


## Valmark

Three turncoats on the weaker bandit, then the wolf
(1d20+4)[*13*] (1d8+2)[*6*]
(1d20+4)[*21*] (1d8+2)[*7*]
(1d20+2)[*12*] (1d8)[*4*]

Kat and Cadfiel will scatter just in case
(1d20+5)[*25*] (1d8+3)[*5*]+(2d6)[*6*]
(1d20+7)[*17*] (1d8+3)[*8*] you don't get favored enemy because it's not a beast

Aaaaand Attila the wolf!
(1d20+5)[*9*] (1d8+3)[*5*]
Venoworg needs to make a Strenght save (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

Agronn! On the turncoats, then if they are dead back to Bo- no you haven't got enough movement

(1d20+8)[*17*] (1d6+4)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*27*] (1d6+4)[*6*]

(1d20+8)[*13*] (1d6+4)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*16*] (1d6+4)[*6*]

(1d20+8)[*19*] (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*13*] (1d6+4)[*6*]

Venoworg attack Alifa after all
(1d20+7)[*17*]
(1d8+4)[*9*]+(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20-1)[*4*]strength; (1d20+5)[*9*] con

----------


## Valmark

If you miss now I'll laugh, Kat and Cad.

(1d20+5)[*14*] (1d8+3)[*7*]+(2d6)[*10*]
(1d20+7)[*16*] (1d8+3)[*10*]

And Attila (1d20+5)[*24*] (1d8+3)[*6*]
Mogr's Strenght save (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## Valmark

Punctually forgets to add Bless (1d4)[*1*] and (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

Conc!
(1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+2)[*10*] (1d4)[*2*]

BOOMING BLADE
(1d20+5)[*13*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+5)[*14*]+(1d4)[*1*] (1d8+3)[*11*]+(2d6)[*7*]
(1d20+7)[*24*]+(1d4)[*2*] (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Valmark

Bonus action attack (1d20+5)[*8*]+(1d4)[*1*] (1d6+3)[*7*]+(2d6)[*5*]

Aaand Deflect Missiles (special) (1d10+5)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*13*]+(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*6*]+(1d4)[*4*]
Boots! KILL! (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Burn an inspiration, let's get smiting (1d20+5)[*25*] and (3d8)[*17*] level 2 SMITE

----------


## Xihirli

(4d8)[*26*] CRITICALLLLL

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+6)[*12*]+(1d4)[*3*] PERSUASION

----------


## Valmark

Rolling a (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Xihirli

INVESTIGATORS (1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*10*]+(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

How will she reward us (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

Jenny and Fiship
(1d20+3)[*19*]
(1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa! Concentrzate! (1d20+5)[*7*]
Boots! 
(1d20+6)[*18*]; (1d8+4)[*9*] SW 
(1d20+6)[*15*]; (1d8+4)[*11*] GF 
Hmmm no smite

----------


## Valmark

That is a neat move

(1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh right, Linnars suffer from this as well.

(1d20+5)[*16*] dis. (1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*18*] dis. (1d20+5)[*24*]

They are tough but vulnerable to fire.

EDIT: Looks like plant horses can stand heat just fine.

----------


## Valmark

Stop forgetting the damn npcs

(1d20+3)[*4*] and (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

Uh a crit (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Valmark

Well, let's see...

(1d20+5)[*21*] (1d8+6)[*8*]

(8d6)[*35*]
(1d20+9)[*14*] (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Right, Fiship's turn as well. Eh... You haven't got good options so let's healing word Boots (1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Absorb Elements (2d20)[*2*][*7*](9) on the dice nothing to add

----------


## Valmark

Right Dex save (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh right the spirit had advantage, let's see if it crits (1d20+5)[*7*]

And wis save from Firaga (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+6)[*7*] pack tactics

----------


## Valmark

Wis save! (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Valmark

Attack of Opportunity!

(1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Wuks is dead but were alive

(1d20+6)[*7*]; (1d8+4)[*10*] SMITE (2d8)[*10*]

If he doesnt drop QUICKENED BOOMING BLADE

(1d20+6)[*9*]; (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Inspiration (1d20)[*17*] on the booming blade keeping the smite damage from the second attack

----------


## Valmark

Forgot about Jenny (1d20+3)[*14*] and Fiship (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*20*] INTIMIDATION

----------


## Valmark

I believe Fiship will use a scarab warrior to try and push the Flower away from Nasa.


(1d20+4)[*9*] athletics versus (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alright Alifa! (1d20+4)[*22*] acrobatics!

----------


## Valmark

Con save! (1d20+2)[*19*]
Con save from the summoned beast I think (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*9*][*16*](25)+(1d4)[*3*] on the first one, second one is Tilly

----------


## Valmark

Int save from the summoned beast (1d20-4)[*6*]

Aaand Fiamma! Help Nasa navigate their own mind!
Int check (1d20+7)[*23*] if they pass this check I think the battle is over.

Assuming they don't Fiship's summoned beast (1d20+5)[*18*] adv. (1d20+5)[*12*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*]

And the flower will wail on Boots (1d20+6)[*19*] adv. (1d20+6)[*21*] (3d8+3)[*15*]
(1d20+6)[*10*] adv. (1d20+6)[*16*] (3d8+3)[*18*]
(1d20+6)[*7*] adv. (1d20+6)[*23*] (3d8+3)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*8*][*7*](15)+4 to higher

----------


## Xihirli

PERFORMANCE (1d20+7)[*24*] let's gooooo

----------


## Xihirli

Dex! (1d20+4)[*16*]
Shield!
Attack!
DICE 

(1d20+7)[*11*]; (1d8+4)[*5*] DICE 

(1d20+7)[*24*]; (1d8+4)[*10*] DICE 

(1d20+7)[*20*]; (1d8+4)[*8*]

SMITES (4d8)[*1*][*5*][*4*][*7*](17)

----------


## Valmark

There's a crit (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots is also bloodied lets try to end this

DICE 

(1d20+7)[*24*]; (1d8+4)[*9*] DICE 

(1d20+7)[*8*]; (1d8+4)[*5*] DICE 

(1d20+7)[*26*]; (1d8+4)[*7*]

(6d8)[*2*][*3*][*3*][*3*][*1*][*8*](20)

----------


## Xihirli

Oh right DEX (1d20+4)[*18*] feh

----------


## Valmark

The Strenght save against Restrained as well! Got disadvantage on those rolls (aside from Spiritual Weapon) if you fail it.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+8)[*14*] come onnnn

----------


## Xihirli

Favored by the gods add (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*12*][*19*](31)+5 for Peters help. Alifa will Ritually keep Detect Magic active.
Boots! (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+7)[*20*] religion from Alifa.

----------


## Valmark

Flaming Sphere damage (2d6)[*6*]

That should mean only four feys survive- two will swarm Justin.

(1d20+8)[*15*] damage (2d8+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*23*] damage (2d8+6)[*17*]
(1d20+8)[*19*] damage (2d8+6)[*16*]
(1d20+8)[*9*] damage (2d8+6)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

WHIP
(1d20+8)[*28*]; (1d6+5)[*11*] and WHIP
(1d20+8)[*27*]; (1d6+5)[*10*] on Robert's

WHIP
(1d20+8)[*20*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]WHIP
(1d20+8)[*16*]; (1d6+5)[*10*] on Robert's

...Quickened Booming Blade? Quickened Booming Blade!
WHIP
(1d20+8)[*26*]; (1d6+5)[*8*] +(1d8)[*3*] WHIP
(1d20+8)[*27*]; (1d6+5)[*7*] on Robert's

----------


## Xihirli

(1d4)[*4*] BLESS on the 16 
Sadly I got no crits.

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa! Target the Justin murderer! 
(1d20+7)[*25*]+(1d4)[*4*]; (1d10+4)[*13*] force
(1d20+7)[*25*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d10+4)[*11*] force

----------


## Valmark

Siri, help Alifa out.
(1d20-1)[*8*] vs (2d12)[*19*]

Merry Go Round team, if you can't finish this one off I'll be mad.
(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d6+4)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*8*] (1d4+4)[*5*]+(3d6)[*8*]

Flaming Sphere
(1d20+8)[*25*] (2d6)[*8*]

EB
(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d10+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*22*] (1d10+5)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

You have **** for spells usable right now uh.

(1d20+8)[*15*] requires a DC 12 Str save against restraining.

(1d20+3)[*15*]

Aaand... (1d3)[*1*], (1d2)[*1*], (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

I just need a 12! (1d20+1)[*2*] come onnnn

----------


## Valmark

(1d2)[*1*] (1d3)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*] (1d3)[*1*]

Mmm... Warding wind! Sounds like a good idea.

And the other turret will have disadvantage on hitting Alifa.

(1d20+8)[*21*] dis. (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

Wuks strength save (1d20+4)[*17*]
Alifa will Shield.

----------


## Valmark

Griselda will keep advancing so (1d2)[*1*] [rol]1d3[/roll]

Aaand the other turret will try to hit Alifa at disadvantage again (1d20+8)[*10*] dis. (1d20+8)[*28*]

Siri! Start being useful! Body block with Shillelagh and Booming Blade
(1d20+7)[*19*] damage (2d8+4)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

PACK TACTICS (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d2)[*1*] (1d3)[*3*]

Let's see... Griselda is safe, so is Siri.

Well wail on the turret.

(1d20+7)[*13*] (2d10)[*3*]


(1d20+6)[*16*] (2d8+3)[*12*]

(1d20+8)[*24*] eventual save (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

(3d8)[*13*] radiant damage

(3d20)[*5*][*19*][*10*](34)-1 each

----------


## Xihirli

Let me see if I get poisoned before I decide if I want to counterspell (1d20+6)[*23*] CON

----------


## Xihirli

Wisdom Save! (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Valmark

Wis save against Toll the Dead- if they make this they'll survive. (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

Concentration (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20-1)[*9*] wis save

----------


## Xihirli

Nature (1d20+7)[*25*] can I talk to this thing

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+1)[*5*] DEX save

----------


## Valmark

I need to see how this roll goes.

(1d20+8)[*28*] (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20)[*11*] initiative

----------


## Valmark

Critting (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

(3d8)[*14*] radiant damage for the round

----------


## Xihirli

Alright Boots let's attack both adjacent bog monsters. 

(1d20+8)[*26*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]; (1d6+5)[*9*] wounded one 

(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*23*]; (1d6+5)[*7*] wounded one

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Rob (2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Same turn

Attack both!
(1d20+8)[*10*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]
(1d20+8)[*18*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]

Attack both!
(1d20+8)[*12*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]

Spirit Guardians for the round (3d8)[*13*]

----------


## Valmark

Right, Rob, you have two saves against poison

(2d20)[*5*][*9*](14)+2 each

----------


## Xihirli

Boots will get close and help him with the saves after the fight.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20)[*16*] investigation.

----------


## Xihirli

Acrobatics (1d20)[*16*]/(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Valmark

Turret (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Xihirli

Strength save: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(3d8)[*10*] S Guards

(1d20+8)[*15*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]+(1d8)[*8*] thunder, (2d8)[*9*] thunder if he keeps moving.

----------


## Valmark

Wis saves (6d20)[*40*]

Ais! (2d20)[*17*][*6*](23) and (2d10)[*6*][*6*](12)

----------


## Valmark

...again, Wis saves (6d20)[*18*][*13*][*3*][*18*][*18*][*11*](81)

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+8)[*13*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*27*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*22*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

They do get to attack before Boots can strike them

I believe they're ordered to stop the one breaking the door so all on Boots

(1d20+8)[*15*] (2d8+6)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*13*] (2d8+6)[*15*]

(1d20+8)[*17*] (2d8+6)[*16*]
(1d20+8)[*15*] (2d8+6)[*11*]

(1d20+8)[*25*] (2d8+6)[*18*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] (2d8+6)[*12*]

(1d20+8)[*10*] (2d8+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] (2d8+6)[*9*]

(1d20+8)[*22*] (2d8+6)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*22*] (2d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

Conc saves
(2d20)[*2*][*8*](10)+6
(2d20)[*10*][*14*](24)+6
(2d20)[*11*][*18*](29)+6

----------


## Xihirli

Attack one:
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*18*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*25*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*10*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*21*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]

Attack two: 
(1d20+8)[*23*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*27*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*16*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*15*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Robert will bleed the one that looks the most fine then.

(1d20+7)[*24*] (1d6+4)[*7*]+(3d6)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*13*] (1d4+4)[*7*]

Then there is another fey filtering in that will attack Boots since she made space.
(1d20+8)[*19*] (2d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*19*] (2d6+6)[*14*]

And then...

----------


## Valmark

Oh right all the additional wis saves

(3d20)[*8*][*10*][*1*](19)

----------


## Xihirli

OPPORTUNITY ATTACK

(1d20+8)[*27*]; (1d6+5)[*11*] crossbow
(1d20+8)[*20*]; (1d6+5)[*8*] in her face
(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

Shoot, I never rolled for that Concentration (1d20+3)[*14*]

Aaaand... Wis saves for the new round while I'm here (4d20)[*15*][*9*][*8*][*18*](50)

----------


## Valmark

Aaaand opportunity attack


(1d20+8)[*26*] (2d6+6)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

Attack 1!
(1d20+8)[*22*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]
(1d20+8)[*16*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*12*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*12*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]

Attack 2!
(1d20+8)[*17*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*12*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*23*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

(3d20)[*6*][*20*][*17*](43)-1 each, every fail is dead.

----------


## Valmark

Robert!
(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d6+4)[*5*]+(3d6)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*8*] (1d4+4)[*5*]

Spirit Guardians (3d8)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Disadvantage there (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

So for damage dice I need one more d6 and one more d8 for the second hit. (1d6)[*3*] and (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

Save against SG (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa will eldritchly blast the druid

(1d20+7)[*27*]; (1d10+4)[*5*] force
(1d20+7)[*19*]; (1d10+4)[*5*] force

Wuks will dash

----------


## Xihirli

If the crit damage die rolls a 1 too I riot. (1d10)[*6*] force come on Alifa

----------


## Valmark

Concentration! (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+4)[*20*] counterspell

----------


## Valmark

Griselda! You... Uh... Uhm.

You have no slots above first level left, do you?
Ah no, you got a 3rd level one. What should you use it for? Haste on Robert.

Ais... You Hex, next round you'll pull your good move.
(1d20+8)[*18*] (1d10+5)[*9*]+(1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] (1d10+5)[*12*]+(1d6)[*6*]

Sacred Flame save (1d20-2)[*18*]

Robert! Hide! (1d20+7)[*22*] then Throw your blade, then Ready a blade for when Wuks gets into melee.
(1d20+7)[*24*] (1d6+4)[*6*]+(3d6)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*10*] (1d6+4)[*5*]+(3d6)[*6*]

Finally, cleric of Abadaius! You will try to kill Boots I think.
(1d20+12)[*21*] damage (3d6+8)[*19*]
(1d20+12)[*20*] damage (3d6+8)[*19*]
(1d20+12)[*13*] damage (3d6+8)[*19*]
Every hit is a DC 17 Wis save to not get Frightened. I can't remember if Boots is immune to it already or not.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+8)[*23*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*21*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
QUICKENED BOOMING BLADE (1d20+8)[*10*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]

THREE SECOND LEVEL SMITES (9d8)[*5*][*6*][*5*][*8*][*8*][*3*][*1*][*3*][*6*](45)

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa will Step Mistily away from the zombie and eldritchly blast the cleric. 

(1d20+7)[*16*]; (1d10+4)[*11*] force
(1d20+7)[*14*]; (1d10+4)[*9*] force

Uh, Siri, why is there a zombie still?
Wuks will Ready an action to Dash at the guy as soon as the guardians are gone.

----------


## Valmark

Siri, just MM it.
(3d4+3)[*15*]

Robert!
(1d20+7)[*8*] (1d6+4)[*7*] (3d6)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*15*] (1d6+4)[*10*] (3d6)[*11*]
(1d20+7)[*26*] (1d4+4)[*7*]

Ais!
(1d20+8)[*11*] (1d10+5)[*15*]+(1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*18*] (1d10+5)[*6*]+(1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+8)[*28*] (1d10)[*7*]

Griselda, you have... Just magic missile left.
(3d4+3)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Don't zombies get to save against the damage when it's not radiant?

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+7)[*22*] Arcana

S guards (3d8)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

Con save (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+3)[*21*]+(1d4)[*3*] blih blah

----------


## Xihirli

Insight! (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+7)[*26*] religion from Alifa
(1d20)[*3*] Boots

----------


## Valmark

Save! (1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## Xihirli

Spirit Guardians (3d8)[*8*]
And Alifa... let's make... I don't expect it to live... let's make a Barlgura. Gregfrey. 

I want the Barlgura to melee as many of the silverlings as possible and RECKLESS ATTACK. It is WRATHFUL

BARLGURA! GO!
PUNCH (1d20+7)[*8*]/(1d20+7)[*14*]; (2d6+4)[*8*] bludgeoning +(1d8)[*8*] fire
BITE (1d20+7)[*23*]/(1d20+7)[*9*]; (1d10+4)[*9*] piercing + (1d8)[*1*] fire

----------


## Valmark

Wis saves (5d20)[*5*][*4*][*14*][*20*][*17*](60)-2 on the first three, -1 on the second two. If the fourth roll fails a silverling dies.

All you barbarians attack the nearest enemy you can see.

Kat (1d20+7)[*20*] adv. (1d20+7)[*25*] damage (1d8+4)[*9*]+(3d6)[*6*]
Eventual (1d20+7)[*14*] (1d6+4)[*6*] if the first attack misses

??? and the corrupted silverling nullify each other

Three wyvernbloods will swarm the demon.
(1d20+6)[*11*] adv. (1d20+6)[*12*] damage (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+6)[*16*] adv. (1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d6+6)[*10*]

(1d20+6)[*9*] adv. (1d20+6)[*7*] damage (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+6)[*10*] adv. (1d20+6)[*20*] damage (1d6+6)[*9*]

(1d20+6)[*13*] adv. (1d20+6)[*16*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+6)[*7*] adv. (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*]

The wyvernbloods and corrupted wyvernbloods instead will target Boots/Alifa/Tilly

Wyvernbloods 1&2 (the third needs to Dash due to Spirit Guardians)
(1d20+6)[*12*] adv. (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*11*] adv. (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d6+6)[*10*]

(1d20+6)[*9*] adv. (1d20+6)[*12*] damage (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+6)[*17*] adv. (1d20+6)[*18*] damage (1d6+6)[*7*]

Corrupted wyvernbloods
(1d20+8)[*25*] damage (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*15*] damage (1d6+6)[*10*]

(1d20+8)[*13*] damage (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*12*] damage (1d6+6)[*9*]

(1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*19*] damage (1d6+6)[*9*]

(1d20+8)[*21*] damage (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh wait three more end up in Boots' aura.

(3d20)[*3*][*16*][*7*](26)-1 each.

Aaand the silverlings can both attack.
(1d20+7)[*18*] adv. (1d20+7)[*13*] damage (1d6+7)[*13*]
(1d20+7)[*26*] adv. (1d20+7)[*10*] damage (1d6+7)[*9*]

(1d20+7)[*19*] adv. (1d20+7)[*26*] damage (1d6+7)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*25*] adv. (1d20+7)[*23*] damage (1d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Right, the 1d8 cold damage.

(4d8)[*25*] from four attacks that hit.

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa poison! (1d20+10)[*18*] 

Tilly poison (4d20)[*20*][*16*][*10*][*14*](60) all +7
Spirit Guardians this round (3d8)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Attack one
Silverling first, then wyvernbloods starting from the ones on Gregfrey and moving around 
(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (1d6+5)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*14*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*14*]; (1d6+5)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*22*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]

Attack two
Same order 
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*26*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*9*]; (1d6+5)[*7*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]; (1d6+5)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*16*]; (1d6+5)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]; (1d6+5)[*11*]

Alifa! Order the Barlgura to detonate! Every enemy within 20 feet needs to save vs (4d8)[*20*] fire damage!
And Alifa will Eldritch Blast the leftovers. 
(1d20+7)[*22*]; (1d10+4)[*8*] force
(1d20+7)[*9*]; (1d10+4)[*13*] force

----------


## Valmark

Dex saves

Wyvernbloods (6d20)[*47*]+4 each
Silverling (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Valmark

For the love of...
(6d20)[*20*][*11*][*18*][*5*][*18*][*19*](91)

Let's add the wis saves as well (6d20)[*6*][*3*][*7*][*8*][*8*][*4*](36)

----------


## Valmark

Aragona, give me some rolls (3d20)[*10*][*7*][*9*](26)
(3d20)[*8*][*16*][*20*](44)
(3d20)[*12*][*9*][*1*](22)

----------


## Xihirli

Athletics (1d20+7)[*11*]+(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Xihirli

I believe I can fly! 
(1d20+7)[*23*]+2 from Guidance!

----------


## Xihirli

(8d6)[*29*] FIRE FIRE

----------


## Valmark

Dex save (1d20-1)[*2*]

Dragon save (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+1)[*20*] Alifa! Hide!

----------


## Valmark

Aragona (1d20+10)[*19*] adv. (1d20+10)[*18*]
(1d20+10)[*23*] adv. (1d20+10)[*30*]

Damage (6d6)[*1*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*3*](22)
Reroll 1s and 2s (6d6)[*1*][*3*][*3*][*2*][*1*][*6*](16)

Kathleyîënis, in case something bad happens with the legendary action join in on the damage (1d20+6)[*16*]
Damage (1d8+3)[*7*]+(3d6)[*10*]
Secondary attack (1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

Int saves from Aragona and Kat (1d20-1)[*9*] and (1d20+6)[*14*]

Now... Well, you failed your save Fig. You breath.
(12d8)[*57*] cold damage. Aragona! Potential save! (1d20+6)[*24*]

Postules will spit blackened stuff at Boots. Given how much damage they received only two attacks.
(1d20+10)[*21*] (1d10+7)[*17*] acid damage and some more damage which Boots is immune to
(1d20+10)[*18*] (1d10+7)[*13*] acid damage and some more damage which Boots is immune to

----------


## Valmark

Right- eventual breath recharge (1d6)[*5*] and this round's cha save (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## Xihirli

Int saves!
Boots! (1d20+4)[*24*]
Alifa! (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

Gods Alifa you just needed to not roll a 6. I will burn an inspiration. (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Con! (1d20+8)[*21*]
And definitely Absorb a few Elements.

----------


## Xihirli

FOURTH LEVEL FIREBALL (9d6)[*28*] BURN LITTLE PUSTULES

----------


## Valmark

Saves against Fireball

(1d20-1)[*7*] and (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

FLURRY OF BLOWS BITCH
(1d20+10)[*25*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

Oh wait Flurry of Blows is one more attack
(1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## Xihirli

Okay three hits, two second level smites and the last hit will BECOME A CRIT

(1d6+7)[*8*]+(3d8)[*11*]radiant
(1d6+7)[*9*]+(3d8)[*13*]radiant
(1d6+7)[*13*]+(1d6)[*1*]+THIRD LEVEL SMITE (8d8)[*43*]radiant + BURN ALL MY HP except ten (16d8)[*71*]fire

----------


## Xihirli

(16d8)[*67*] more fire with the other two hits

----------


## Valmark

Counterspell! (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

Aragona!(1d20+11)[*24*] adv. (1d20+11)[*15*]

Kathleyîënis! (1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*15*]

The ooze will be trying to kill Boots.

(1d20+9)[*23*] dis. (1d20+9)[*21*] (2d8+6)[*10*]
(1d20+9)[*24*] dis. (1d20+9)[*20*] (2d8+6)[*12*]
(1d20+9)[*28*] dis. (1d20+9)[*28*] (2d8+6)[*15*]

----------


## Valmark

(3d20)[*10*][*11*][*14*](35)+6 each. Drunk saves!

----------


## Valmark

Kat! Wis save! (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

ALIFA! Bring out.... GREGFREY! CONFIDENT GREGFREY! 

ATTACK
Gregfrey
PUNCH (1d20+7)[*15*]/(1d20+7)[*18*]; (2d6+4)[*9*] bludgeoning +(1d8)[*5*] radiant
BITE (1d20+7)[*19*]/(1d20+7)[*21*]; (1d10+4)[*6*] piercing + (1d8)[*1*] radiant

----------


## Xihirli

Gregfrey! Stay in my thrall! (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## Valmark

Those both hit so Concentration:
(1d20+2)[*17*]
(1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Valmark

Kat critted (1d8)[*5*]+(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Gregfrey!
Opportunity Attack! 
PUNCH (1d20+7)[*13*]/(1d20+7)[*10*]; (2d6+4)[*13*] bludgeoning +(1d8)[*1*] fire

Dex!
(1d20+2)[*10*] Gregfrey
(1d20+1)[*18*] Alifa 

ABSORB ELEMENTS
Con save Alifa (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

Persuasion
(1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Xihirli

Advantage (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Attack!

FIRST ATTACK
(1d20+9)[*17*]; (1d6+6)[*8*] at A
(1d20+9)[*21*]; (1d6+6)[*9*] at B

SECOND ATTACK
(1d20+9)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*9*] at A
(1d20+9)[*13*]; (1d6+6)[*8*] at B

Quickened Booming Blade
(1d20+9)[*14*]; (1d6+6)[*9*] At most injured
(1d20+9)[*29*]; (1d6+6)[*8*] At other if still up

----------


## Xihirli

(2d8)[*8*] crit dice

----------


## Valmark

I will assume you helped Kat Sneak Attack the most wounded one.
(1d20+6)[*24*] (2d8+3)[*17*]+(3d6)[*7*]

Wolf feys! One on Boots, one on Kat
(1d20+5)[*9*] (2d6+3)[*8*]
(1d20+5)[*13*] (2d6+3)[*8*]
(1d20+5)[*6*] (2d4+3)[*5*]

(1d20+5)[*8*] (2d6+3)[*6*]
(1d20+5)[*18*] (2d6+3)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*9*] (2d4+3)[*10*]

Deer fey! One on Boots, zero on Kat
(1d20+8)[*25*] (2d8+6)[*12*]
(1d20+8)[*25*] (2d4+6)[*10*]

Spellcasters, you... Mmm, you'll see from the werewolves that Boots has a lot of AC _and_ is a paladin so... Magic Missile
(4d4+4)[*13*]
One will disengage and the Booming Bladed will stay there and Magic Missile Kat (4d4+4)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

Heck yeah, I'm on fire.

In fact, let's throw a weak smite onto that last one. (1d6)[*2*]+(4d8)[*19*] Crit damage, and of course I'm trying to knock em out.

----------


## Valmark

Against all predictions, the one with the most hp right now is the untouched grasshopper spellcaster.

That said, I think Kat's feeling hot under the collar. She'll try and Booming Blade the most wounded then retreat outside for the time being.
(1d20+6)[*15*] (2d8+3)[*11*]+(3d6)[*6*]
(1d20+6)[*23*] (1d6+3)[*9*]

Mmm... You know she's tough, a paladin _and_ can cast Shield... You can't run because you're compelled to stay and fight... Try to immobilize her I suppose.

(8d20)[*6*][*18*][*17*][*9*][*6*][*20*][*13*][*1*](90)+5 the first six, +8 the latter two

----------


## Xihirli

(6d20)[*18*][*10*][*4*][*9*][*18*][*1*](60)+8 on each

----------


## Valmark

Alright... Why the **** you don't have anything that deals automatic damage? It's almost as if you weren't prepared for Boots.

The wolf will be attacking since one managed to knock Boots down alone, and there's two misses and a crit (4d4+3)[*12*]

One of the grasshoppers will throw a second Magic Missile while the other will use Command I guess. (3d4+3)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Wait no they don't have Command. Uuuugh... Second MM I guess.
(3d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Spiritual Weapon on the grappling wolf

(1d20+8)[*21*]; (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

FIRST ATTACK

Wolf A:(1d20+9)[*14*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
/(1d20+9)[*17*]

Wolf B: (1d20+9)[*21*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]
/(1d20+9)[*16*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*14*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+9)[*19*]

(1d20+9)[*12*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Valmark

Kat shot (1d20+6)[*11*]+(1d4)[*2*]
(1d20+6)[*24*]+(1d4)[*3*]
(1d8+3)[*8*]/(1d6+3)[*8*]+(3d6)[*13*]

Angel of Abadaius (Sort Of)
(2d8)[*9*]+(2d8)[*12*]
(1d20+13)[*28*] (2d6+6)[*16*]+(2d8)[*10*]
(1d20+13)[*29*] (2d6+6)[*13*]+(2d8)[*16*]

You don't have bonus actions to use in this form.

----------


## Xihirli

cha save (1d20+13)[*24*]+(1d4)[*4*]
Religion Check (1d20)[*2*]

I don't believe I can fail any of the conc saves

BLESS
SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+8)[*10*]+(1d4)[*3*]; (1d8+5)[*10*]

WHIP
(1d20+9)[*24*]+(1d4)[*3*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]
(1d20+9)[*23*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

(2d8)[*10*]+(2d8)[*9*]

Kat! (1d20+6)[*21*]+(1d4)[*4*] (2d8+3)[*12*]+(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

BLESS
SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+8)[*13*]+(1d4)[*2*]; (1d8+5)[*12*]

(1d20+13)[*17*]+(1d4)[*4*] save
39 hp from Lay on Hands

----------


## Valmark

Kat's attack (1d20+6)[*8*]+(1d4)[*1*] damage (2d8+3)[*16*]+(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

CHA SAVE (1d20+13)[*22*]+(1d4)[*1*]
CONC
(2d20)[*17*][*1*](18)+7+(1d4)[*1*]
(2d20)[*19*][*5*](24)+7+(1d4)[*2*]

BLESS
SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+8)[*21*]+(1d4)[*4*]; (1d8+5)[*7*]

WHIP
(1d20+9)[*12*]+(1d4)[*3*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+9)[*17*]+(1d4)[*4*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Favored by the gods adding (2d4)[*7*] to the 15 to hit.

----------


## Xihirli

BLESS
SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+8)[*22*]+(1d4)[*2*]; (1d8+5)[*13*]

WHIP
(1d20+9)[*23*]+(1d4)[*2*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]+(1d4)[*1*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Search the papers (1d20+8)[*15*]/(1d20+8)[*9*]+(1d4)[*4*] to search the papers

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+1)[*6*]/(1d20+1)[*11*]

Stealth

----------


## Xihirli

Initiative unless it's low (1d20+1)[*15*]
Lower than... 17 and I will burn an inspiration (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

Cadfael will bust out the good moves.
(1d20+8)[*12*] (3d6+5)[*20*]
(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d8+5)[*13*]+(1d6)[*3*]
(1d20+8)[*24*] (1d8+5)[*12*]+(1d6)[*2*]

If both secondary attacks hit you can rend for (2d8)[*6*] more damage

I really hope you fail this Con save Astios (1d20+3)[*16*]
Also a Strenght save (1d20+5)[*25*] if failed Cadfael has advantage on the latter two attacks (2d20)[*10*][*5*](15)

And then... Astios, attack!
(1d20+11)[*26*] (2d6+7)[*16*]
(1d20+11)[*29*] (2d6+7)[*18*]
(1d20+11)[*22*] (2d6+7)[*13*]
Cadfael is immune to fear.

----------


## Valmark

First the Wis save since this is important

(1d20+9)[*29*]

----------


## Xihirli

(8d20)[*2*][*15*][*14*][*10*][*6*][*14*][*11*][*14*](86)+1 each

----------


## Valmark

Flame Striking (8d6)[*28*]

Burian you gotta save too even if you halve most of it (1d20-1)[*4*]

Meanwhile Let me check how Cadafael's doing
Concentration on Hunter's Mark which I forgot earlier (1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*18*]
(1d20+6)[*11*]

(1d20+8)[*26*] (2d6+5)[*8*]+(1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*11*] (1d8+5)[*9*]+(1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+8)[*25*] (1d8+5)[*11*]+(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Eight dex saves (8d20)[*72*]-1 each

Astios give me a con and strenght save (2d20)[*9*][*7*](16)+3 and +5

----------


## Valmark

Rerolling those dex saves (8d20)[*83*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*12*] counterspell!

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*25*] BETTER counterspell!

Come onnnnnn

----------


## Valmark

Burian (8d20)[*1*][*19*][*5*][*6*][*9*][*16*][*1*][*9*](66)-1
Astios (8d20)[*9*][*13*][*6*][*20*][*3*][*20*][*10*][*9*](90)+1

----------


## Valmark

Disadvantage on the one you passed Burian (1d20-1)[*6*]

----------


## Valmark

A crit (2d6)[*3*]

Alright Cadfael got the threat
(1d20+14)[*20*] adv. (1d20+14)[*20*] (2d6+10)[*14*]+(2d8)[*4*]
(1d20+14)[*18*] adv. (1d20+14)[*28*] (2d6+10)[*18*]+(2d8)[*7*]

Gets advantage because he's on his home plane.

----------


## Xihirli

Tanarruk will disappear in (1d6)[*5*] rounds.

----------


## Xihirli

> Tanarruk will disappear in (1d20+6)[*10*] rounds.


Con save to halve radiant (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Tanarruk attack!
(1d20+7)[*13*]; (1d8+4)[*7*]; (1d8)[*5*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]; (2d6+4)[*10*]; (1d8)[*2*]

Hmm
Eldritch Blast
(1d20+9)[*15*]; (1d10+5)[*15*] force Eldritch Blast
(1d20+9)[*19*]; (1d10+5)[*9*] force

----------


## Valmark

First let me check wether the Tanarruk lives or dies (6d6)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

First the Dex saves against the big explosions
(8d20)[*15*][*12*][*18*][*6*][*18*][*15*][*9*][*12*](105)+3

Then those against the little ones
(8d20)[*8*][*12*][*7*][*1*][*5*][*15*][*3*][*13*](64)+3

Then Cadfael's (only the little ones)
(8d20)[*10*][*15*][*10*][*6*][*13*][*11*][*12*][*9*](86)+3

----------


## Valmark

Meanwhile Cadfael give me a Con save

(1d20+5)[*17*] against (8d6)[*31*] radiant damage.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+11)[*20*]+(1d4)[*3*] another dispel

----------


## Valmark

Nevermind me (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+8)[*28*] blubulbulub

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Alifa (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

(3d8)[*6*] spirits of guards

----------


## Valmark

Spirit Guardians this round (5d20)[*6*][*1*][*11*][*20*][*18*](56)+1
(5d20)[*3*][*20*][*3*][*19*][*17*](62)+1
(5d20)[*6*][*19*][*8*][*13*][*7*](53)+1

----------


## Valmark

I need to roll some stuff here

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*22*] (1d10+4)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*13*] (1d10+4)[*8*]

(1d20+8)[*13*] (1d10+4)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*16*] (1d10+4)[*13*]

(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d10+4)[*13*]
(1d20+8)[*28*] (1d10+4)[*8*]

(1d20+8)[*18*] (1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] (1d10+4)[*13*]

(1d20+8)[*18*] (1d10+4)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d10+4)[*8*]


*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*18*] (1d10+4)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] (1d10+4)[*13*]

(1d20+8)[*15*] (1d10+4)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*21*] (1d10+4)[*14*]

(1d20+8)[*15*] (1d10+4)[*13*]
(1d20+8)[*17*] (1d10+4)[*14*]

(1d20+8)[*9*] (1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*15*] (1d10+4)[*7*]

(1d20+8)[*11*] (1d10+4)[*12*]
(1d20+8)[*10*] (1d10+4)[*12*]


*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*19*] (1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d20+8)[*9*] (1d10+4)[*5*]

(1d20+8)[*23*] (1d10+4)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] (1d10+4)[*6*]

(1d20+8)[*10*] (1d10+4)[*9*]
(1d20+8)[*20*] (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

One crit (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots concentrations. (6d20)[*12*][*18*][*10*][*7*][*5*][*19*](71) 2 in a row need to be less than 3 for guardians to go.

Twice per ghost
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*24*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*18*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*19*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*20*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*28*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*17*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+10)[*22*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*30*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+10)[*29*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]

Spirit Guardians (3d8)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Critty (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Wis saves (3d20)[*11*][*9*][*13*](33)
(4d20)[*6*][*13*][*15*][*1*](35)
(4d20)[*10*][*7*][*16*][*6*](39) all +1

----------


## Valmark

Mhmhm

(5d20)[*4*][*13*][*16*][*15*][*13*](61)
(3d20)[*5*][*9*][*13*](27)
(4d20)[*8*][*19*][*20*][*11*](58)

----------


## Valmark

I actually forgot Taddeus

(1d20+8)[*16*] adv. (1d20+8)[*21*] (2d8+4)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*26*] adv. (1d20+8)[*27*] (2d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

I will need some dex saves from the two gargoyles- let's take them from group 1

(1d20+1)[*9*]
(1d20+1)[*17*]

Eventual falling damage (15d6)[*51*]

----------


## Xihirli

Crit! Smite! (1d6)[*5*]+(4d8)[*25*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh right! Eventual reinforcements (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Xihirli

Wis saves!
(1d20+11)[*16*] Alifa
(1d20+6)[*24*] Tilly
(1d20)[*9*] BILBO

----------


## Xihirli

Bilbo! Attack a gargoyle with disadvantage! 

[roll]1d20+8/roll]/[roll]1d20+8/roll]; (2d8+5)[*15*]+(1d8)[*4*]
[roll]1d20+8/roll]/[roll]1d20+8/roll]; (2d8+5)[*14*]+(1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

(4d20)[*10*][*9*][*9*][*12*](40) let's fix that, all +8

----------


## Xihirli

Oh and saving throw (1d20)[*16*] wisdom

----------


## Valmark

Let's roll the sneak attack correctly (4d6)[*17*]

----------


## Valmark

(5d6)[*19*] falling damage

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*10*] strength save from Bilbo. 
(5d8)[*25*] this round's spirit guardians

----------


## Xihirli

THE SWAGGENING (3d8)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

RollV I need to know the damage types GITP (2d8)[*10*] bludge + (1d8)[*5*] radiant

----------


## Xihirli

Alright, Boots. Let's **** up some ghosts! And frankly, let's burn our first level slots on smites. 

(1d20+10)[*14*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]+(3d8)[*13*]
(1d20+10)[*19*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]+(3d8)[*14*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]+(3d8)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*25*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]+(3d8)[*10*]

(1d20+10)[*16*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(3d8)[*6*]
(1d20+10)[*12*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(3d8)[*9*]
(1d20+10)[*23*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]+(3d8)[*14*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]+(3d8)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+10)[*20*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(3d8)[*8*] DON'T TOUCH MY SISTER

----------


## Valmark

Right Kat attack here because I need to know how many ghosts there are after Boots' nova.

(1d20+7)[*14*] (1d8+4)[*7*]+(4d6)[*11*]+(1d8)[*4*]

Also reinforcements (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Bilbo (2d6)[*6*]
Crit on Alifa (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

If either of the crits was on an untouched ghost, I will smite 
So (1d6)[*4*] on the fourth crit 
(2d6)[*9*] on the second and third
And whichever of those ghosts was previously untouched gets (6d8)[*26*] radiant to the face.

----------


## Xihirli

(3d20)[*13*][*10*][*12*](35) concentration

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*6*][*17*](23) + 1 yo

----------


## Xihirli

Crit (1d6)[*4*] 
Fourth level Fly so Alifa gets it too, by the way.

----------


## Valmark

Let me actually roll the damage Kat did earlier (1d8+4)[*6*]+(4d6)[*10*]+(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Crit for (1d10)[*4*] on the first ghost zapped. Let's kill em both, shall we?

----------


## Valmark

I actually have to roll initiative for this group (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+7)[*20*] con save again

----------


## Valmark

He does have Sentinel.

(1d20+16)[*19*] to hit.

----------


## Xihirli

**** you!

Okay, Alifa has a hand on Kat. Thunder Step. This ******* can make a CON save to halve (3d10)[*18*] thunder damage and we're getting out of here. 90 feet away.

----------


## Valmark

Mh.

(1d20+13)[*31*] (2d12+10)[*18*]+(4d8)[*21*]
(1d20+13)[*20*] (2d12+10)[*22*]+(4d8)[*18*]
(1d20+13)[*31*] (2d12+10)[*22*]+(4d8)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

Hey, no no, my turn doesn't end because the Phantom Steed dies. Put that sword away.

----------


## Valmark

I feel like this is either going to not matter because everybody dies or it's going to not matter because somebody drops a nuke.

Aaaanyway Con save! (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## Valmark

Str save (1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Xihirli

Thunder Step Damage (3d10)[*13*]

----------


## Valmark

Oh right that Con save.

(1d20+12)[*23*]

----------


## Valmark

Why do I keep forgetting the saves (1d20+4)[*7*] Wis save.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+4)[*12*] insight

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+4)[*9*] Alright Boots
Does your character growth maybe start here?

----------


## Xihirli

Just to assuage my own curiosity, what would Alifa have rolled on counterspell. (2d2)[*1*][*1*](2) counting inspiration, +5.

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*32*] and I think the result might be higher than that of a d2.

Was Boots _right_ not to believe in her sister? These rolls will let ME know if she was.

----------


## Valmark

(1d100)[*38*] blblbl

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*24*] BE BETTER

----------


## Xihirli

Ooh, a crit! Nice work already, Illumi-Naughty! (2d8)[*7*][*8*](15) second one is cold.

----------


## Valmark

Forgot the Wis save (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Valmark

I need to check a roll (1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## Valmark

Sorry two of them (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

Okay so 
Attack of Opportunity!
(1d20+10)[*20*]; (1d6+6)[*12*] DISTANT BOOMING BLADE [roll]1d8[roll]+(2d8)[*9*] more

Normal attacks! 
SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+9)[*11*]; (1d8+5)[*13*]

WHIP
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+9)[*17*]; (1d8+5)[*6*]

WHIP
(1d20+10)[*28*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*21*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]

BLAST
(1d20+10)[*14*]; (1d10+5)[*15*] force
(1d20+10)[*25*]; (1d10+5)[*7*] force

----------


## Xihirli

Slaad: extra d8 is radiant.
(1d20+10)[*16*]; (1d10+8)[*17*]+(1d8)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d10+8)[*14*]+(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

SPIRITUAL WEAPON
(1d20+9)[*25*]; (1d8+5)[*6*]

WHIP
(1d20+10)[*25*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]
(1d20+10)[*26*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20-1)[*0*]

(1d20+5)[*10*] saves

----------


## Valmark

(2d20)[*14*][*16*](30) blah blah

----------


## Xihirli

Vs poisoned Boots
(1d20+7)[*11*]
(1d20+7)[*19*]

She's not on Tilly
We'll put Bilbo outside of the aura

Alifa, there's no world where you don't attack!
(1d20+10)[*29*]; (1d10+5)[*11*] force
(1d20+10)[*17*]; (1d10+5)[*7*] force

Bilbo, you too! Cold!
(1d20+8)[*22*]; (2d8+5)[*17*]+(1d8)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]; (2d8+5)[*12*]+(1d8)[*3*]

Bilbo and Alifa both can't be made to Sleep
Bilbo can't be poisoned
Alifa! Con! (1d20+7)[*27*]+5

----------


## Xihirli

Alright Boots! Protection from Poison up on you and Tilly! 

And ATTACK! 
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*13*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]
(1d20+10)[*26*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*24*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+10)[*23*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Xihirli

CON 
(1d20+7)[*10*]
(1d20+7)[*16*]
+5 to both

Alifa! Shoot Righty! 
(1d20+10)[*23*]; (1d10+5)[*15*] force
(1d20+10)[*23*]; (1d10+5)[*12*] force

Boots! Extended Spirit Guardians.... fourth level. (4d8)[*13*] radiant, armor!

----------


## Xihirli

Disadvantage (2d20)[*15*][*8*](23) both +10

Bilbo! 
(1d20+8)[*11*]; (2d8+5)[*16*]+(1d8)[*1*]
(1d20+8)[*20*]; (2d8+5)[*14*]+(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Valmark

Crit on Boots (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Not a fan of how these things just don't need actions to use their breath weapons. 
Poison:
(1d20+7)[*12*]/(1d20+7)[*14*]

Tilly the spider: Wis (1d20+5)[*25*]; Poison (1d20+6)[*15*] (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

You're joking, right? I can't roll a 9 with advantage? Favored by the Gods to pass the poison save. (Ugh.) 

Righty's gonna die. Tilly, disengage and move us to the center. 
Boots! Protection from Poison on Alifa! 

Alifa! Finish off the one Bilbo's been hitting!Eldritch Blast
(1d20+10)[*13*]; (1d10+5)[*14*] force
(1d20+10)[*26*]; (1d10+5)[*10*] force

Bilbo Swaggins
(1d20+8)[*28*]; (2d8+5)[*17*]+(1d8)[*8*]
(1d20+8)[*18*]; (2d8+5)[*15*]+(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

Bilbo (3d8)[*4*][*3*][*7*](14) crit damage

----------


## Valmark

Spirit Guardians damage (3d8)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

I think it dies anyway but still

(1d20+1)[*7*] adv. (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Attack Kat! I need to know if you finish destroying somebody or not.

(1d20+9)[*15*] dis. (1d20+9)[*14*] (2d8+5)[*14*]
(1d20+8)[*17*] dis. (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alright Boots, let's (4d8)[*20*] spirit guardians for the round

Con saves
(1d20+7)[*27*]/(1d20+7)[*18*]
+5 Alifa
(1d20+7)[*23*]/(1d20+7)[*24*]
 Boots

Armor in front of her first, next to it second. 
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]
(1d20+10)[*13*]; (1d6+6)[*9*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*12*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]
(1d20+10)[*11*]; (1d6+6)[*7*]

Alifa! Try and get them both into Guardians range of death! 
(1d20+10)[*17*]; (1d10+5)[*15*] force
(1d20+10)[*18*]; (1d10+5)[*12*] force

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+2)[*5*]/(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots' aura! (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

Perception: (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*14*] GUIDANCE from Boots (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Advantaged Cha save from Kat (1d20+4)[*22*] adv. (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*16*] Deception!

----------


## Valmark

Let's see if he sees through your bull****.
(1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

Insight! (1d20+10)[*30*] ALIFA
(1d20+4)[*15*] BOOTS

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20)[*19*] INTIMIDATION

----------


## Xihirli

Ooh, a crit! (1d10)[*2*] extra slashing and (1d8)[*7*] extra radiant

----------


## Valmark

Counterspell (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots counterspell!

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*17*] STUFF

----------


## Xihirli

Im going to hit him really hard!


WHIP
(1d20+10)[*26*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]
(1d20+10)[*20*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

One smite! (3d8)[*15*]!

----------


## Valmark

Critting (2d8)[*4*]+(5d6)[*19*]

----------


## Valmark

On the slaad (1d20+7)[*18*] (1d6+4)[*5*]
(1d20+7)[*17*] (1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Int saves!
Boots! (1d20+5)[*10*]
Alifa! (1d20+14)[*16*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d2)[*2*]

If 1 then (1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+7)[*11*] (1d8+4)[*8*]

Mmm... Let's go after (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Valmark

Does your loved ones' scream recharge? (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Valmark

He critted on Boots with Kat's Booming Blade (2d8)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Right Kat's save (1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+11)[*16*]/(1d20+11)[*21*] Kat

(1d20+9)[*26*]+(1d4)[*3*] Alifa

----------


## Xihirli

Deception! (1d20+9)[*20*] You got this, Boots!

----------


## Valmark

Kat (1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+1)[*11*] ALIFA STEALTH
(1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+12)[*30*] advantage

----------


## Xihirli

(2d20)[*8*][*11*](19) Alifa first one

----------


## Valmark

You have ****ty wisdom.
(1d20-1)[*0*]

----------


## Xihirli

Persuade! (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## Xihirli

I need a 5 on one of these 2 rolls (2d20)[*8*][*4*](12)

----------


## Xihirli

INT save (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*13*] Reroll!

----------


## Valmark

Blah blah blah DDD get rekt.

Vassal is _still_ walking.
Angels aren't. Seven right?
(7d20)[*4*][*3*][*4*][*12*][*14*][*1*][*16*](54)+11 each
(7d20)[*5*][*8*][*12*][*5*][*13*][*16*][*15*](74)+11 each

(2d6+7)[*14*] honestly I'll roll the damage die once and apply it to every hit.

----------


## Valmark

Ximmer actually needs to get involved
(5d20)[*3*][*11*][*15*][*17*][*4*](50) only needs to hit with a +14.

----------


## Valmark

Oh right I need a bunch of initiatives (10d20)[*2*][*12*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*16*][*18*][*11*][*11*][*17*](97)+2 each

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*22*] GREATLY RESTORE

----------


## Xihirli

(3d20)[*20*][*15*][*12*](47) advantage

----------


## Xihirli

CRIT CRIT CRIT CRIT (1d10)[*9*] force

----------


## Valmark

Correct attack rolls
(2d20)[*20*][*5*](25)
(2d20)[*18*][*19*](37)
(2d20)[*18*][*20*](38)

----------


## Xihirli

And SOMEDAY I'll remember advantage. (3d20)[*3*][*13*][*11*](27)

----------


## Xihirli

ADVANTAGE DICE YET AGAIN (3d20)[*23*]

EDIT: Well, I failed the rollv but those pretty much all HAD to be crap so let's keep the same rolls

----------


## Xihirli

THREE advantage dice come on (1d20+9)[*21*] Come through Sune

----------


## Valmark

I need to first know what happens here.


(2d20)[*16*][*15*](31)+14 (2d6+9)[*18*]+(4d8)[*17*]
(2d20)[*11*][*14*](25)+14 (2d6+9)[*14*]+(4d8)[*15*]
(2d20)[*4*][*19*](23)+14 (2d6+9)[*16*]+(4d8)[*20*]

----------


## Valmark

Alright let's actually see if you miss with anything. With Boots there you really just need to get one attack in.

(3d20)[*19*][*1*][*2*](22)

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+10)[*12*]; (1d10+5)[*13*] force

----------


## Valmark

So, 24 damage from Alifa. If Kat, Aragona and Figrikhariz can deal 76 damage all together the worm will let go of Sakrareah.

It _shouldn't_ be hard.
Aragona! Burn some hp for fire damage will you?
(1d20+13)[*26*] (1d6+12)[*16*]+(2d8)[*12*]
(1d20+13)[*33*] (1d6+12)[*16*]+(2d8)[*13*]
(1d20+13)[*27*] (1d6+12)[*18*]+(2d8)[*6*]
Kat!
(1d20+10)[*28*] (2d8+5)[*10*]+(5d6)[*14*]
Figrikhariz!
(1d20+12)[*28*] (2d6+7)[*16*]
(1d20+12)[*31*] (2d6+7)[*9*]
(1d20+12)[*24*] (2d8+7)[*11*]
(1d20+12)[*13*] (2d4+7)[*13*]
(1d20+12)[*25*] (2d4+7)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

(2d6)[*10*]+(2d8)[*10*] critting

----------


## Valmark

I forgot a Str save advantage (1d20+10)[*18*]

And also a crit on Bilbo (4d10)[*28*]+(2d8)[*3*]

----------


## Valmark

Bilbo's attack (1d20+8)[*16*] (2d8+4)[*12*]+(1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+13)[*31*] dis. (1d20+13)[*29*] (1d6+12)[*15*]+(1d8)[*5*]
(1d20+13)[*33*] dis. (1d20+13)[*19*] (1d6+12)[*18*]+(1d8)[*3*]
(1d20+13)[*15*] dis. (1d20+13)[*26*] (1d6+12)[*14*]+(1d8)[*3*]
Kat!
(1d20+9)[*14*] dis. (1d20+9)[*23*] (2d8+5)[*16*]+(5d6)[*19*]

You be taking (4d6)[*19*] as you get corroded alive.

----------


## Valmark

Aragona!
(1d20+13)[*27*] dis. (1d20+13)[*17*] (1d6+12)[*15*]
(1d20+13)[*19*] dis. (1d20+13)[*33*] (1d6+12)[*15*]
(1d20+13)[*28*] dis. (1d20+13)[*33*] (1d6+12)[*17*]

Kat!
(1d20+9)[*16*] dis. (1d20+9)[*11*] (3d8+5)[*27*]+(5d6)[*16*]

----------


## Valmark

Bunch of int saves
(8d20)[*10*][*11*][*7*][*20*][*8*][*12*][*14*][*17*](99)

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa actually find your friend (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## Xihirli

One more try (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Valmark

Kat what is *your* roll (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Actually wait the trio of dragon/dragon/demon is hard to beat, Aragona will help looking.
(1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Valmark

That's a crit (1d10)[*10*]+(2d8)[*9*]

----------


## Valmark

Random attacks

(1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Rerolling 25 (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## Xihirli

Fine, fine, concentration. With advantage, mind you! (2d20)[*17*][*2*](19)+7

Now Boots! Kill him! Oh and regain (2d6)[*9*]
WHIP
(1d20+10)[*17*]/(1d20+10)[*19*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]+(1d8)[*7*]
(1d20+10)[*14*]/(1d20+10)[*23*]; (1d6+6)[*11*]+(1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa!
Eldritch Blast
(1d20+10)[*19*]; (1d10+5)[*8*] force
(1d20+10)[*24*]; (1d10+5)[*11*] force
(1d20+10)[*30*]; (1d10+5)[*10*] force

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+8)[*22*]; (2d8+5)[*8*]+(1d8)[*6*]
(1d20+8)[*10*]; (2d8+5)[*18*]+(1d8)[*4*]

Roll at least one 12

----------


## Valmark

Boots (2d8)[*10*]
Bilbo (2d8)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

(6d20)[*3*][*8*][*14*][*18*][*1*][*18*](62)

First 2 are first attack etc

----------


## Valmark

Kat, you forgot to roll a save (1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+14)[*29*] CHA save 
oh no
Whatever shall I do

----------


## Valmark

Lezaleus will Reckless Attack the worm after going into a rage.
(1d20+14)[*24*] adv. (1d20+14)[*33*]
(1d20+14)[*34*] adv. (1d20+14)[*23*]
(1d20+14)[*19*] adv. (1d20+14)[*30*]

Damage of each strike (2d12+15)[*20*]+(1d8)[*4*]
(2d12+15)[*22*]+(1d8)[*3*]
(2d12+15)[*28*]+(1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Valmark

Numbers should have been all 2 smaller, but aside from that got a crit.

Which means brutal critical modified.
(3d12)[*30*]+(3d8)[*18*]

----------


## Valmark

Cha saves:

Benji (1d20+3)[*19*]
Tilly (1d20+3)[*13*]
Ethrindae (1d20+7)[*15*]
Peter if needed (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## Valmark

Tilly's a simple girl, that's enough to get a new save.

(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

It got us all

Crap

----------


## Valmark

Initiatives!

Fey followers: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Humanoid followers group M (1d20+1)[*2*]
Group R (1d20+3)[*9*]
Group C (1d20+2)[*12*]
Giant followers (1d20-1)[*3*]
Angel who won't be named (1d20+3)[*22*]

Kat (1d20+4)[*24*]
Ethrindae (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*20*] COUNTERSPELL

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Strength! (1d20+10)[*24*]
Alifa! Strength! (1d20+4)[*23*]

Boots! Dex! (1d20+6)[*10*]
Alifa! Dex! (1d20+7)[*17*]

And the damage is halved because of Boots's aura

Next let's dooooooo BILBO KILL THE ANGEL WITH RADIANT DAMAGE
Bilbo Swaggins
(1d20+8)[*12*]; (2d8+5)[*13*]+(1d8)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*14*]; (2d8+5)[*18*]+(1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Valmark

Kat Str (1d20+4)[*6*]
Kat Dex and Evasion (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## Xihirli

Spirit Guardians for this round (5d8)[*20*]
Next round  (5d8)[*21*]

Boots! Attack!

SPIRITUAL WEAPON on the one Kat stabbed
(1d20+9)[*16*]; (1d8+5)[*12*]

WHIP on the giant Kat stabbed; I will use armor smites want to kill this one. Level 2 "slots" on both of these
(1d20+10)[*13*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]+(1d8)[*1*] + (3d8)[*4*]
(1d20+10)[*30*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(1d8)[*4*] + (3d8)[*17*]

WHIP on the other giant
(1d20+10)[*13*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]+(1d8)[*5*]
(1d20+10)[*27*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]+(1d8)[*1*]

If there's any other targets in range I'll roll those later for now let's kill giants

----------


## Xihirli

Hey nice a crit, I think I'll throw a level 2 normal smite on top of that.

(1d6)[*6*] crit slashing
(7d8)[*28*] crit radiant
(3d8)[*12*] crit cold

Okay now for the attacks on the fey
WHIP on Fey 1
(1d20+10)[*18*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]+(1d8)[*4*]
(1d20+10)[*14*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(1d8)[*4*]

WHIP on Fey 2
(1d20+10)[*17*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(1d8)[*5*]
(1d20+10)[*16*]; (1d6+6)[*12*]+(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Valmark

Actually, a crit.
(1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Valmark

Actually, some Wis saves.

(5d20)[*8*][*19*][*3*][*12*][*10*](52) +2 each.

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa crit: (1d10)[*8*] force.

----------


## Valmark

Too many rolls to use the online roller, I'mma do it here.

(8d6)[*32*]

Kat saves (2d20)[*11*][*6*](17)+6 and (2d20)[*17*][*12*](29)+12
Ethrindae (1d20+2)[*5*] and save (1d20+5)[*17*]

Angel! Golems! Only the angel and one golem can attack right now.
(2d20)[*17*][*14*](31)+13
(3d20)[*13*][*16*][*11*](40)+15
(3d6+9)[*4*][*6*][*2*](12)+(4d8)[*22*]
(3d6+9)[*4*][*1*][*4*](9)+(4d8)[*12*]
(3d6+9)[*3*][*3*][*5*](11)+(4d8)[*24*]
(3d6+9)[*2*][*3*][*3*](8)+(4d8)[*8*]
(3d6+9)[*4*][*1*][*4*](9)+(4d8)[*19*]
I hadn't realized I gave the angel the same damage as the golems uh.

Edit: ignore the first of Kat's saves, that didn't actually happen.

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa: (1d20+14)[*25*]
Boots: (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Get a 16! (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*10*] minus (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Xihirli

(5d8)[*23*] and (1d8)[*2*]
(5d8)[*29*] and (1d8)[*5*]
(5d8)[*16*] and (1d8)[*6*]
(5d8)[*20*] and (1d8)[*3*]
(5d8)[*18*] and (1d8)[*5*]
(5d8)[*25*] and (1d8)[*5*]
(5d8)[*25*] and (1d8)[*7*]
(5d8)[*23*] and (1d8)[*8*]

DC 18 to halve the first, DC 10 to avoid the second.

----------


## Valmark

[rollv]16[/rollv]

11 or less is a fail.

----------


## Valmark

Again.

(16d20)[*5*][*8*][*15*][*9*][*8*][*20*][*19*][*13*][*20*][*14*][*16*][*19*][*18*][*4*][*17*][*11*](216)

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! Attack! But also (2d6)[*6*] HEAL!

WHIP
(1d20+10)[*30*]; (1d6+6)[*8*]+(1d8)[*3*] - (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+10)[*26*]; (1d6+6)[*10*]+(1d8)[*1*] - (1d6)[*1*]


First on the golem and then the angel after the golem has fallen.

----------


## Xihirli

Armored Cold Damage Smite on the angel. Using my Tree Stride. (6d8)[*20*] cold damage.

----------


## Xihirli

Let's finish up the healies... I have 17 shots left I believe? No, 16.

(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*2*]
(2d6)[*2*]
(2d6)[*10*]

(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*8*]

(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*6*]

(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Insight: (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa advantage: (2d20)[*9*][*1*](10)
Alifa crit: (1d10)[*8*] force.

----------


## Xihirli

Even more advantage (2d20)[*5*][*1*](6)

----------


## Xihirli

Boots! (5d4)[*4*][*4*][*3*][*1*][*4*](16) Damage!

----------


## Xihirli

Let's fix that improved divine smite (1d8)[*5*] radiant

----------


## Xihirli

That first d8 should have been a d4 on the second attack, I just forgot the other one. (2d4)[*4*][*2*](6)

----------


## Xihirli

Boots-Vantage (2d20)[*9*][*17*](26)

----------


## Xihirli

Well.
Um.

Three concentrations saves, then.

(1d20+15)[*17*]/(1d20+15)[*20*]
(1d20+15)[*24*]/(1d20+15)[*20*]
(1d20+15)[*24*]/(1d20+15)[*27*]

----------


## Xihirli

Tilly! (1d20+8)[*25*]/(1d20+2)[*17*]
Boots! (1d20+7)[*27*]/(1d20+7)[*22*]
Alifa! (1d20+8)[*10*]/(1d20+2)[*4*]

Tilly! (1d20+8)[*23*]/(1d20+2)[*3*]
Boots! (1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*15*]
Alifa! (1d20+8)[*11*]/(1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Okay Alifa, let's do some MATH.

(1d20+5)[*17*]/(1d20+5)[*20*]/(1d20+5)[*18*]+(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*26*] HISTORY

----------


## Xihirli

CHA SAVE BOOTS

(1d20+17)[*37*]
Like... CAN I even fail?

----------


## Xihirli

Attack!

(1d20+13)[*22*]; (1d4+8)[*11*]+(1d8)[*3*] Radiant + (2d8)[*8*] Necrotic
(1d20+13)[*33*]; (1d4+8)[*9*]+(1d8)[*8*] Radiant + (2d8)[*7*] Necrotic

----------


## Xihirli

Athletics
(1d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## Valmark

Athletics (1d20+8)[*23*]adv.(1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

Athletics (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## Valmark

Right the damage from getting slammed into a wall, not particularly noteworthy.
(4d6)[*19*]

(1d20+8)[*14*] adv. (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Xihirli

(2d8)[*8*] radiant on the first attack.

----------


## Xihirli

Okay on the crit:

(1d4)[*1*] dagger (2d8)[*12*] necrotic (11d8)[*40*] radiant and (12d8)[*44*] cold damage

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+9)[*11*] Nature from Alifa

----------


## Valmark

Attack of Opportunity

(1d20+17)[*18*] (2d6+10)[*18*]+(2d8)[*12*] slashing+cold, on a failed DC 18 Con save Tilly's... Nothing because Freedom of Movement.

----------


## Valmark

Counterspell
(1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Xihirli

Barlgura!
RECKLESS ATTACK!

Bite! (1d20+7)[*21*]/(1d20+7)[*23*]; (2d6+4)[*9*] piercing + (1d8)[*7*] radiant
Fists! (1d20+7)[*17*]/(1d20+7)[*22*]; (1d10+4)[*5*] piercing + (1d8)[*4*] radiant
Fists! (1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*9*]; (1d10+4)[*8*] piercing + (1d8)[*2*] radiant

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+5)[*21*] counterspell

----------


## Xihirli

Con save:

Boots: (1d20+15)[*31*]
Alifa: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Barlgura: (1d20+12)[*15*] (aura)
Tilly: (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots is gonna have to Absorb Elements for Cold and still be left with only 78 hp.

Let's see how her attacks do... should be okay, because he resets the defenses after Boots goes (or after Alifa?)

Barlgura is a little below half, and the dress takes 5 radiant. 

Attack! 
(1d20+14)[*23*]; (1d4+8)[*10*]+(1d8)[*4*] Radiant + (3d8)[*15*] Necrotic
(1d20+14)[*17*]; (1d4+8)[*10*]+(1d8)[*5*] Radiant + (3d8)[*7*] Necrotic

----------


## Xihirli

Let's toss a (2d8)[*8*] standard smite on there and...
Quickened 7th level Heal, I suppose. 

Alifa, that Barlgura isn't going to last long but let's FIRE while we can!

Eldritch Blast
(1d20+10)[*14*]; (1d10+5)[*6*] force
(1d20+10)[*27*]; (1d10+5)[*14*] force
(1d20+10)[*16*]; (1d10+5)[*13*] force

Barlgura
RECKLESS ATTACK
(1d20+7)[*12*]/(1d20+7)[*21*]; (2d6+4)[*9*] piercing + (1d8)[*6*] radiant
(1d20+7)[*17*]/(1d20+7)[*10*]; (1d10+4)[*6*] bludgeoning + (1d8)[*3*] radiant
(1d20+7)[*11*]/(1d20+7)[*9*]; (1d10+4)[*7*] bludgeoning + (1d8)[*6*] radiant

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa Insight (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Valmark

Meanwhile, the obvious stuff like Ethrindae who's stuck in a Forcecage thus can only do one thing.

Air spirit!
(1d20+7)[*9*] (1d8+8)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*9*] (1d8+8)[*10*]

----------


## Xihirli

Con saves

Boots: (1d20+15)[*30*]
Alifa: (1d20+13)[*26*]
Tilly: (1d20+9)[*13*]
Barlgura: (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Xihirli

Persuasion: (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Xihirli

First level smite (2d8)[*9*]

----------


## Xihirli

BAHAHAHAHA! BLOODLUST

(1d20+14)[*25*]; (1d4+8)[*9*]+(1d8)[*5*] Radiant + (3d8)[*18*] Necrotic
(1d20+14)[*20*]; (1d4+8)[*11*]+(1d8)[*8*] Radiant + (3d8)[*13*] Necrotic

----------


## Xihirli

(12d6)[*42*] healz

----------


## Xihirli

Let's put up the shield. 
(1d20+10)[*25*]
(1d20+10)[*19*]
(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## Xihirli

Uh... shield up again
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d20+10)[*26*]
(1d20+10)[*18*]
(1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## Valmark

Wis save!

(1d20+3)[*7*] adv. (1d20+3)[*17*]

So... Yeah, she doesn't have a great wisdom. Predictably. Mostly immunities to the main effects.

Aaaanyway, Retaliation Strike:
(1d20+16)[*25*] (1d4+8)[*12*]+(2d8)[*6*] bludgeoning+fire (that 1d4 unarmed strike is from Tavern Brawler. Or the equivalent anyway)

Action... Mh. We'll go with one-two punches before getting armed.
(1d20+16)[*34*]adv.(1d20+16)[*35*] (1d4+12)[*16*]+(2d8)[*15*]
(1d20+16)[*17*]adv.(1d20+16)[*18*] (1d4+12)[*15*]+(2d8)[*14*]

That's with Reckless Attack and Frenzied Warlust (which is just Frenzied Rage but she gets overexcited instead of angry).

EDIT: Actually she won't go into Warlust just yet. She first wants to see how hard you hit.

----------


## Xihirli

Well, everyone else missed but Alifa crit for another (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Valmark

Retaliation Strike!
(1d20+21)[*30*] (6d6+24)[*43*]+(6d6)[*15*] bludgeoning+fire

----------


## Valmark

Rerolling attacks:
(2d20)[*6*][*9*](15)
(2d20)[*15*][*13*](28)

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa crit (1d10)[*10*]!

----------


## Xihirli

Insight (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Xihirli

ANOTHER extended aura of vitality

(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*4*]
(2d6)[*12*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*12*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*10*]
(2d6)[*4*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*11*]

----------


## Xihirli

(10d20)[*4*][*4*][*7*][*4*][*9*][*8*][*8*][*13*][*10*][*11*](78) I just need a 14.

----------


## Xihirli

Three extended auras of vitality. 

(120d6)[*408*] healing

----------


## Xihirli

Short rest: (13d10+52)[*149*] and (13d6+52)[*88*]

----------


## Xihirli

Guidance (1d4)[*3*] forgot to roll it

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+11)[*17*] persuasion

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+6)[*15*] Alifa intelligence

----------


## Valmark

Come ooooon

(1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Xihirli

Boots perceive! (1d20)[*10*]
Tilly Perceive! (1d20+2)[*11*]
Alifa Perceive! (1d20+7)[*15*]
Peter Perceive with keen hearing and smell! (2d20)[*7*][*15*](22)+1

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa perceive with the power of love! [roll]1d20+7[/roll[

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa perceive with the power of love TAKE TWO! (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## Xihirli

I'll use Inspiration and Guidance (1d20)[*6*]/(1d20)[*15*]+(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

Arcana (1d20+16)[*33*] guidance (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alright, Tilly, just roll a 10. (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## Valmark

Shahar is just as good at Insight

(1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Xihirli

Perception! Boots will Help Alifa. (1d20+7)[*9*] straight roll.

----------


## Xihirli

Strength save! (1d20+4)[*18*] Come onnnnn Alifa roll a 16

----------


## Valmark

Irsin (1d20+6)[*22*]
Kat (1d20+4)[*7*] (for ease Johnny acts immediately after her)
Ice... Elementals? (1d20+2)[*7*]
Icy Winds (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Xihirli

Alifa con save:
(1d20+9)[*23*] literally just roll an 8

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+11)[*19*]+(1d4)[*2*] INVESTIGATION

----------


## Xihirli

DISPEL MAGIC!
(1d20+6)[*17*]+(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Valmark

Testing
More testing

----------


## Valmark

(1d20+11)[*22*] blah blah

----------


## Xihirli

Con saves

*Spoiler: Protection from Poison*
Show

For the duration, the target has advantage on saving throws against being poisoned, and it has resistance to poison damage.

On Boots and Tilly

So Boots (1d20+15)[*17*]/(1d20+15)[*35*]
Tilly (1d20+9)[*22*]/(1d20+9)[*12*]
Alifa: (1d20+15)[*23*]

----------


## Xihirli

Forgot the second one 
So Boots (1d20+15)[*23*]/(1d20+15)[*29*]
Tilly (1d20+9)[*17*]/(1d20+9)[*18*]
Alifa: (1d20+15)[*28*]

----------


## Valmark

Attacks on Boots!

(1d20+10)[*24*] (2d6+5)[*15*]+(1d8)[*1*] slashing+poison damage
(1d20+10)[*25*] (2d6+5)[*16*]+(1d8)[*6*] 
(1d20+10)[*30*] (2d6+5)[*10*]+(1d8)[*2*] 
(1d20+10)[*20*] (2d6+5)[*16*]+(1d8)[*1*]

Mmm... Can you do anything else useful right now? Doubt that.

----------


## Valmark

Oh hey a crit.

(2d6)[*6*]+(1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Xihirli

Spell attack! (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Xihirli

Crit: (1d6)[*6*] + (1d8)[*2*]

----------

